# Does GPU-Z not detect driverless GPU?



## Rei (Aug 1, 2020)

So recently I just purchased & acquired 2 extra used, beatened-up laptop that is nearly as old as I am most likely for my workflow. Given that they are mid-range class laptop, installing Windows XP was my best option. I do not know the make & model of these laptops as I only received the laptop unit & it's power adapter only (meaning, no box or manual or info). I got most drivers working for it's components except for their GPU. I was hoping I could use GPU-Z to detect & find out what kind of GPU does these laptops have but GPU-Z turns up with no result. So what other software can I use to find out what GPU these laptops have. For all I know, the GPU could be NVidia, ATI, Intel, a potato, or even an anal-probing alien. BTW, I'm using GPU-Z 2.33.0.

First time posting in this forum, so I'd appreciate any help I can get. Thanks...


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 1, 2020)

Bios, or Device Manager?


----------



## Rei (Aug 2, 2020)

Caring1 said:


> Bios, or Device Manager?


What do you mean by that? It doesn't show up there as what the make or model is.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2020)

It should be able to detect something, do you see anything in device manager for vga cards?


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 2, 2020)

Rei said:


> but GPU-Z turns up with no result



GPU-Z screenshot?


----------



## agent_x007 (Aug 2, 2020)

Just go to Device Manager and in it's properties check Hardware ID of "VGA Compatible" device under video adapters.
Example of Hardware ID string : "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&CC_0300"


----------



## Rei (Aug 2, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> It should be able to detect something, do you see anything in device manager for vga cards?


It just shows up as "Generic VGA Controller". I'm sure WinXP can't identify what the hardware model is without a driver.



P4-630 said:


> GPU-Z screenshot?


Sorry, just had those laptop set up yesterday, so I haven't installed any screenshot software on it yet.



agent_x007 said:


> Just go to Device Manager and in it's properties check Hardware ID of "VGA Compatible" device under video adapters.
> Example of Hardware ID string : "PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2562&CC_0300"


That works... It's shows four strings on the one I haven't identified yet:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0106&SUBSYS_C706144D&REV_09
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0106&SUBSYS_C706144D
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0106&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_0106&CC_0300


Anyway, I have managed to identify one of them as GeForce Go 6200 after installing some legacy driver from Nvidia. The other one I suspect is an Intel. Maybe Intel GMA?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 2, 2020)

If the CPU is a Pentium dual core it is possibly this which came up when searching that Subsystem ID ..........









						Product Specifications
					

quick reference guide including specifications, features, pricing, compatibility, design documentation, ordering codes, spec codes and more.




					ark.intel.com


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2020)

8086 0106 is sandy bridge integrated graphics, gpuz should be able to detect it, even with no driver installed, most fields should ready correctly


----------



## Naki (Aug 2, 2020)

How much RAM on this thing?
Unless you are some kind of Windows XP drivers developer, putting WinXP on this is bad idea.
Why don't you use a more modern OS, such as Windows 7?


----------



## Assimilator (Aug 2, 2020)

Rei said:


> It just shows up as "Generic VGA Controller". I'm sure WinXP can't identify what the hardware model is without a driver.
> 
> 
> Sorry, just had those laptop set up yesterday, so I haven't installed any screenshot software on it yet.
> ...



Googling those device IDs gives the answer straight away...

You wouldn't have this problem if you were using Windows 10 or even Windows 7.



W1zzard said:


> 8086 0106 is sandy bridge integrated graphics, gpuz should be able to detect it, even with no driver installed, most fields should ready correctly



Even on the ancient POS that is Windows XP?


----------



## Rei (Aug 2, 2020)

Tatty_One said:


> If the CPU is a Pentium dual core it is possibly this which came up when searching that Subsystem ID ..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After installing the driver, as it turns out, that is the processor/gpu inside the laptop. Thanks for that.


W1zzard said:


> 8086 0106 is sandy bridge integrated graphics, gpuz should be able to detect it, even with no driver installed, most fields should ready correctly


It didn't gave the needed info to know what it was on WinXP. Maybe only works on Windows NT 6?



Naki said:


> How much RAM on this thing?
> Unless you are some kind of Windows XP drivers developer, putting WinXP on this is bad idea.
> Why don't you use a more modern OS, such as Windows 7?





Assimilator said:


> Googling those device IDs gives the answer straight away...
> 
> You wouldn't have this problem if you were using Windows 10 or even Windows 7.


The Intel GPU came with 1 GB DDR3 RAM, while the GeForce GPU came with 256 MB DDR2 RAM, which is why Windows NT 6 won't give my a smooth workflow experience. Besides, I love WinXP's GUI so I can dedicate the laptop for school & general stuff, while the desktop can be used solely for gaming, maybe.


Looking at the Intel CPU/GPU combo spec page above, it says that the CPU came out in 2012. I would have thought that, that one came out in the late 2000s considering I got them both for about equivalent to US$100 each & how beatened up they both look. The other one is a 2006 laptop.

Anyway, my problem is solved, so thank you everyone for their input.


----------

